# Help dialing a number in Mexico



## exqqqme (Mar 17, 2008)

I am trying to call the Aduana office in Mexico from the US.
The numbers listed on their website are: 

*01 (55) 58 02 15 63, 01 (55) 58 02 20 01 o 01 800 22 38 262*

I am not gettin through and I figure I am not dialing everthing right. Can anyone help me figure out what numbers I need to add to these numbers to be able to call from the States?

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

You need to dial 011 to call internationally from the US, then 52, which is Mexico's country code, then the number starting with 55, which is the area code for Mexico City.

I found this here.


----------



## exqqqme (Mar 17, 2008)

Thanks synthia!


----------

